# Stanley Hammer...



## YoungBud (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got this stanley hammer and tested it out with a few nails just for fun. I like it but it has a steel coating on it which is already wearing off. I'm wondering if this coating should be stronger? And if not why even put it on the hammer? 

Also HAMMER THREAD!!! What hammer do you use? 

Not sure how to attach pictures....


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

YoungBud said:


> Just got this stanley hammer and tested it out with a few nails just for fun. I like it but it has a steel coating on it which is already wearing off. I'm wondering if this coating should be stronger? And if not why even put it on the hammer?
> 
> Also HAMMER THREAD!!! What hammer do you use?
> 
> Not sure how to attach pictures....


Estwing. 
Once you use one you will never consider anything else a hammer


----------



## YoungBud (Sep 17, 2013)

trying to post pictures. Any help?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The four dollar one with the wood handle at the Ace Hardware store. How deep do you want the staple to go into the sheath?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I own the following notable hammers, 

12lb sledge
8lb cut down sledge
2lb engineers hammer
32oz Vaughan 707 999 Super Framer 
30oz Estwing
27ozVaughan California Framer 
25oz Estwing Big Blue California Framer
21oz Hunter California Framer
21oz Vaughan California Framer
19oz Hardcore Hammer
16oz Estwing Leather hammer

I am addicted to hammers.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

chewy said:


> I own the following notable hammers, 12lb sledge 8lb cut down sledge 2lb engineers hammer 32oz Vaughan 707 999 Super Framer 30oz Estwing 27ozVaughan California Framer 25oz Estwing Big Blue California Framer 21oz Hunter California Framer 21oz Vaughan California Framer 19oz Hardcore Hammer 16oz Estwing Leather hammer I am addicted to hammers.


Id say so


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Im addicted to *****


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

chewy said:


> I own the following notable hammers,
> 
> 12lb sledge
> 8lb cut down sledge
> ...


 

You forgot one ...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I use this cheap Plumb....$9.97 at Home Depot









Ive tried Estwing, Stanley, and a few others and always go back to the Plumb


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

I also own probably over 10 hammers.

If I had to do it over I would get an Estwing with the leather bound handle. When you get a good strike they sing like a tuning fork. Very satisfying.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Recently started using a Klein fiberglass handled 18oz. that belonged to my grandfather. It's from about 1985.

Before that, I used the same Estwing 22oz framing hammer for 12 years. It finally fell off my hammer loop and ended up in 10feet of water at the end of a dock.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have 2 eastwings. One with the leather handle, and one with rubber. 

I use the rubber one when i wear gloves, and the leather all other times


----------



## YoungBud (Sep 17, 2013)

Whats so good about the estwings? Also no one answered the question. Is the wear on that hammer normal?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

YoungBud said:


> Whats so good about the estwings? Also no one answered the question. Is the wear on that hammer normal?


Yeah its a hammer, the paint is just do they dont rust on display. Estwings are nearly indestructible but will give you RSI if used repetitively.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have many hammers, but this is my favorite...










Dalluge, 16oz


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

estwings are all handmade right in Rockford, IL

If i recall, i believe they are each made from one piece of metal.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> estwings are all handmade right in Rockford, IL
> 
> If i recall, i believe they are each made from one piece of metal.


They are drop forged, theres a vid on youtube and its an assembly line set up.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have an entire drawer of hammers at home...claw, ball peen, hand sledges, even a US made rubber mallet. I collect tools 
Vaughan and Estwing are my favorites, along with the older US made Stanley hammers.


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried one of these? Its a Douglas brand.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

fanelle said:


> Has anyone tried one of these? Its a Douglas brand.


I never would, looks like a weak handle design considering the grain has been split across it with the bolts in the side.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd like to get a Stiletto someday like this- http://www.toolbarn.com/stiletto-ti12mc-p16.html?gclid=CNj_ybnkuroCFc2d4AodkDMAZA


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have a 24oz Dead On framer and a nice 19oz Hardcore Hammers "Blunt Force" hammer which I would like to get more use out of, as well as a 16oz Estwing bought to replace a Craftsman of the same size which someone lost behind a wall when I let them borrow it.

For this line of work when I need a hammer I use an old 2 pounder made by Iron City blacksmith forge; I found it in an old pasture when I was 12 and hung a new handle on it. Since I mostly do commercial it's used to hit cold chisels to break old bolts or to chip away concrete, or to destroy things in general. I really like that old hammer.

I don't do much residential but found out it's easier for me to safely drive staples with my sidecutters than it is a hammer.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Estwing hands down. I'm using my dad's old one that's nearly as old as I am.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

16oz Vaughan Electrician's hammer
21oz Vaughan Framer, one hit wonder
2lb Vaughan sledge

Starting to collect quite of bit more of tools as I go up in experience. So far up to a separate Resi and Commercial bag.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't have the faintest idea what my hammer is. It has a blue fiberglass handle, don't know how many oz the head is or who makes it. Snagged it from the van toolbox when I was 16, and been using it ever since. It's a f*cking hammer that is used for setting boxes, driving staples! and bashing things, so who the f*** cares? :laughing:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I used to swing a 20 oz Craftsman. The rubber handle was finally wearing and I was getting tired anyway.

Replaced it with a 16 oz yellow handled (fibreglass?), straight claw Stanley 15 years ago and have never looked back.

Have my dads old tin-man square taped up wooden handle and a tiny old thing with a 4 inch handle and huge head I got at a garage sale.

That's my collection. Like G_C I don't get too excited about hammers.


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone remember a hammer that was called "The Side Strike" I ordered these through a California company, he hammer was a 20 Oz head with a 16 inch fiberglass handle, the unique feature was that it had checkeing on the two parallel side faces, made it nice for driving staples with the side of the hammer in tight spaces, I'll try to post up a picture.


----------



## Mitth (Jul 30, 2013)

i am looking for a 4lbs blacksmith hammer with a handle that reduces vibrations. I recently hurt my hand really bad using an estwing 4lbs blacksmith hammer because of the terrible handle any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Mitth said:


> i am looking for a 4lbs blacksmith hammer with a handle that reduces vibrations. I recently hurt my hand really bad using an estwing 4lbs blacksmith hammer because of the terrible handle any advice would be great thanks!


Saw this at Northern Tool today...










http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200344799_200344799

Hope this helps!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why would any electrician need a 22-24 oz. framing hammer to shoot staples and nail-on boxes all day long????

I use a 12oz Estwing. It does get made fun of from time to time, but I'll never get tennis elbow from it and my arm doesn't tire out even roughing-in all day. And I don't give two sh*ts about getting made fun of. 

Don't get me wrong, I also have at least ten hammers, including long heavy framers, but I use them for framing and carpentry work.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why would any electrician need a 22-24 oz. framing hammer to shoot staples and nail-on boxes all day long????
> 
> I use a 12oz Estwing. It does get made fun of from time to time, but I'll never get tennis elbow from it and my arm doesn't tire out even roughing-in all day. And I don't give two sh*ts about getting made fun of.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I also have at least ten hammers, including long heavy framers, but I use them for framing and carpentry work.


We put dwangs/nogs/blocking in ourselves.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

The coating is just to keep them from rusting on the shelf, as for hammers it hard to go wrong with a 16oz estwing.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

chewy said:


> We put dwangs/nogs/blocking in ourselves.


So do I, and for the few times I do need to do it I am just fine.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Estwing. Hammers aren't a tool I treat nicely, being one piece of metal is a big plus when it comes to taking abuse. 


I really need to breakdown and buy a long handle 4 pound estwing drilling hammer. I'm really tough on the 4 pounders with the yellow plastic handles, I've killed a few :laughing:


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> Recently started using a Klein fiberglass handled 18oz. that belonged to my grandfather. It's from about 1985.
> 
> Before that, I used the same Estwing 22oz framing hammer for 12 years. It finally fell off my hammer loop and ended up in 10feet of water at the end of a dock.


The best and worst thing about that hammer is the tiny ass head.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Estwing makes some great hammers and some great ones with crap handles. I have a rubber handled one from when I was 12 that's still in perfect shape. I also have several of the leather handled ones that are broken. Upon contacting them they said they won't repair them. I'd hate to replace them at the current market price.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My go to hammers are a Proto rubber and steel mallet:








Stanley Antivibe claw:








Estwing Angry-Tool:










Jlarson said:


> ...I'm really tough on the 4 pounders with the yellow plastic handles, I've killed a few :laughing:


 I've never understood that. Even with full size sledges and axes, they'll put those flimsy hollow yellow handles on them. :thumbdown:


----------

